# Do I need to cover wound on Dove Wing or Leave it Alone



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everybody, I was wondering if anyone knew if I need to cover the wound or leave it open for it to dry out? I've attached a picture on how the wound looks right now. I also have another post on his status. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/dog-bit-my-dove-help-please-73998.html
Much gratitude thank you have a blessed day Angel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would smear on antibacterial barrier cream and cover with a foam or hydrocolloid dressing to keep it moist. I tried just using the barrier cream on a pigeon that had part of its wing eaten by a hawk but that didn't keep the wound moist so my avian vet showed me how to bandage the dressing on with a figure of 8 bandage.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Feefothank I will check into that in order to cover his wound. Sound like you have a great vet! Thank you for the advice


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Injured on the other side is turning green? Is this from from bruising only or do he have an have an infection? Any help much thanks!


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

I read that some green color on under wing are OK for chickens, but not sure if it fine for Dove's, I'm worried about infection. It an open wound we don't have any band-aid or bandages on it. Only cleaned with hydrogen peroxide, and saline solution then applied Neosporin. Any idea's I would be greatfull.


----------

